# Bumblefoot scabs without infection?



## legbarlove (4 mo ago)

I have removed an infected (hot, red, and hen limping, refusing to bear weight) scab at home and treated with antibiotic injections for 5 days in my alpha hen. This was a few months ago.

With inspecting feet today, I am seeing a scab on each foot in another hen, but she runs, walks normally, and there is no heat or redness anywhere, just yellow skin and small (1/8 inch?) black scab on each pad. 

Beyond some epsom salt soaking, should I do anything else? Remove the scab and wrap and watch for infection?

Can they get an irritant/foreign piece in the skin and then develop this scab/scar around it and NOT be infected? Then what?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm going to holler for @dawg53. He's had a lot of experience with this. 

I would think it would be a good idea to remove the scab after soaking. It's the only way you're going to eyeballs on what is under there.


----------



## legbarlove (4 mo ago)

Thank you Robin! 

I just don't want to break the skin if not needed, as that then allows possible entry for an infection, as well as skin healing by secondary intention that will never be quite as strong as the original.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Bumblefoot is a staph infection which requires minor surgery to remove the infection. 

If there isnt any redness and/or swelling on the footpad, there's no need to do bumblefoot surgery. The scabs eventually disappear on their own. Sanding down roosts with sandpaper takes care of splinters and burrs. Lowering roosts also helps prevent bumblefoot.


----------



## legbarlove (4 mo ago)

Thank you, dawg.

Roosts are about 18 inches and 9 inches over a sand layer over the plywood coop floor. All surfaces including the ladder are smooth and freshly painted late spring this year (new coop and run I built). Run is sand covered as well although they scratch and so some areas are exposed hard-packed clay (was extremely dry this summer). 

Occasionally I let them have a pile of rabbit poop,sunflower seed & rabbit pellet with hay, droppings to scratch in. Other than they hay possibly poking them, not sure what could be the issue.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If he's paying attention he can tell you about his issues with it. 

I never had it. But I didn't raise large fowl. They seem to be more prone to having the problem.


----------

